# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Кубок ЦКСС ДОСААФ России по BH - 19 марта 2011

## Allemandrus

*19 марта 2011 года* школа дрессировки Allemandrus
проводит соревнования по BH "*Кубок Центрального клуба служебного собаководства ДОСААФ России*".
Начало в *11:00*. Место проведения: Дрессировочная площадка *НАТИ*.
Телефон *8-916-192-85-69*.

----------

